
FBI Director Tried to Reveal Russian Tampering Months Before Election - vikiomega9
http://www.newsweek.com/fbi-director-james-comey-russian-tampering-election-576417
======
Neliquat
I am gonna need sources. This anonymous he said she said shit between the 2
parties and papers is getting absurd.

